# Helmet Decisions...



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I've held the Ovations and they seem very cheap, in the sense that the product doesn't seem durable at all to me. Obviously they are certified and everything but I still don't feel good about them. I think NBEventer on here had the same opinion or maybe it was someone else...

Have you thought about the IRH line? They make "knockoffs" to look like either the Charles Owen helmets or GPA helmets. I have the IRH Elite, it's a super light but a very solid helmet with a low enough profile to not give one that dreaded 'bug headed' look, lol. The IRH Elite is probably above your $100 budget, but I'm sure they have other models that are lower than that.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the ovation deluxe schooler and really like it.


have you tried on any ovation helmets yet though? that would be my first big thing, make sure it fits your head shape

when I bought mine in June I looked at the tippary, ovation & troxel:
troxels seem to be round heads, so it wasn't comfortable
tippary, I hated how that bit comes down in the back
Ovation is light, fits my head shape perfectly, it's cool even when it's hot out, and easy to adjust for when i get a bit shaggy lol


----------



## NotTheAverageCowgirl (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the Ovation Protegé helmet an I really like it. Its a very light helmet and I don't sweat too bad under it. But I don't know if the lighter it is the less protection it gives???


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I own the Tipperary Sportage 8500 Riding Helmet and I love it, but you already mentioned you do not like them.

My friend owns the Ovation Protégé Helmet, and she likes it... averagely. I have found that everyone that I have talked to that owns it likes it at first, and then comes to hate it. I am not sure exactly why, however. 

I also owned a IRH ATH DFS Riding Helmet with Interchangeable Strips (that is the exact name from Dover). I think that it is a good helmet, and I had it for a long time. I don't like it as much as my Tipperary, but you may like it quite a bit, because you do not like Tipperary's.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I own the Ovation Deluxe schooler as does the riding school I work with, among other models. Since I have such a tiny head (at 21 I wear a small/medium helmet much like my 8-9 year old students!) this helmet was the first that fit comfortably and felt secure. Not to mention my budget doesn't allow for a helmet much over $70. 

I have worn the IRH helmets my school offers, a perk of helmet shopping while working at a place with plenty to try, and it wasn't as comfortable nor did its quality seem that much higher then the Ovation I finally settled on. 

Most important to me was something that was comfortable, fit my crazy head correctly and was rated which the Ovation is in a couple ways if I remember correctly. Also, I believe the biggest difference between the deluxe and extreme ovation was just cooling systems within the helmet....basically fancy foam inside and a couple more holes on the exterior, just a heads up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

